# Elektronikas forums >  Štrome par brīvu.

## defs

Vai kāds ir lasijis šo un mēģinājis kaut ko uztaisīt?  http://cubais.eclub.lv/sposob_13.html

 Katrā ziņā tas ir viss tas pats,kur citās lapās par šo info naudu prasa.Protams,ka daudzi no veidiem pilnīgi atkrīt,lai nesanāktu nepatikšanas utt.,tāpēc interesantākie ir elektroniskie veidi bez skatītāju laušanas un plombu noraušanas.
 Tipa Nr.39, Nr.38, Nr.37.
 Esmu uzbūvējis Nr.37,bet skatītājam pofig-viealga griežās  ::   Es domāju,ka baigi jūtīgie jaunie skaitītāji,tāpēc saskaita katru watu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

izdzees ka postu, kameer laiks

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

tas darbojas?

----------


## jeecha

Shii laikam buus reize kad naaksies piekrist Raimonds1 - meegjinaat pieshmaukt elektriibas skaitiitaajus ir tas pats kas meegjinaat zagt... un zagt ir slikti un nosodaami.

----------


## defs

0xDEAD BEEF, man nedarbojas.Kādreiz klīda baumas,ka ļoti ekonomiskas esot halogēnās spuldzes.Patiesībā it kā ekonomiskākas esot kļuvušas tāpēc,ka barošanai tiek izmantots augstfrekvences trafs.Un es mēģināju uzbūvēt to shēmu ar lauktranzistoru,pieslēdzu 60w parasto kvēlspuldzi un skatijos,kas notiek.Spuldze dega mazliet tumšāk,bet skaititājam pofig.Cik noprotu,jaunajos skaititājos ir veikti kaut kādi uzlabojumi.

----------


## defs

> Shii laikam buus reize kad naaksies piekrist Raimonds1 - meegjinaat pieshmaukt elektriibas skaitiitaajus ir tas pats kas meegjinaat zagt... un zagt ir slikti un nosodaami.


  Davai,sodām arī tos,kas lieto ekonomiskās spuldzes,jo tie saņem gaismu 100w,bet samaksā tikai par 20w !!!

----------


## Vikings

Pag pag. Spuldzēm nu ar zagšanu nav nekāda sakara, jo 100W ir salīdzināts gaismas spēks ar 100W kvēlspuldzes gaismas spēku tajā pašā laikā elektriski patērējot 20W. Tā kā nejaucam terminus.

----------


## defs

> Pag pag. Spuldzēm nu ar zagšanu nav nekāda sakara, jo 100W ir salīdzināts gaismas spēks ar 100W kvēlspuldzes gaismas spēku tajā pašā laikā elektriski patērējot 20W. Tā kā nejaucam terminus.


 

Vajag piespiest visus,lai lieto tikai parastās kvēlspuldzes,jo citādi maz sanāk maksāk un Latvenergo cieš zaudējumus   ::

----------


## karloslv

> 0xDEAD BEEF, man nedarbojas.Kādreiz klīda baumas,ka ļoti ekonomiskas esot halogēnās spuldzes.Patiesībā it kā ekonomiskākas esot kļuvušas tāpēc,ka barošanai tiek izmantots augstfrekvences trafs.Un es mēģināju uzbūvēt to shēmu ar lauktranzistoru,pieslēdzu 60w parasto kvēlspuldzi un skatijos,kas notiek.Spuldze dega mazliet tumšāk,bet skaititājam pofig.Cik noprotu,jaunajos skaititājos ir veikti kaut kādi uzlabojumi.


 Enerģijas nezūdamības likumu nevienam vēl nav izdevies pārkāpt. Pirmkārt, ekonomiskas ir nevis halogēnās, bet fluorescentās. Otrkārt, augstfrekvences trafs nav nekāda panaceja (skatīt to pašu en. nez. lik.). Treškārt, parastā kvēlspuldze, darbini kā gribi, ir un paliek liels sildītājs (sk. atkal en. nez. lik.)

----------


## Delfins

ja gribi ietaupīt, pavadi laiku ārā. Izmanto LED-us vai sveces kā senos laikos.
Es slēdzot kompi ārā pa nakti, >50kW ieekonomēju.

----------


## malacis

> Es slēdzot kompi ārā pa nakti, >50kW ieekonomēju.


  ::  
normāls kompis! Manējais pat ar visu monitoru knapi 0.3kW patērē

----------


## defs

> Es slēdzot kompi ārā pa nakti, >50kW ieekonomēju.


 Normāls skaitītājs   ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu labi, ne 50kW, bet veselus 140kW. (agrāk man rēķins par dzīvokli bija ~250..300kW)
Tā kā agrāk vilku torrentus un bija web servers, tad tagad nav un atskaitam no kopējā rēķin -  0.3kW * 16h * 30dienas
Krietni ekonomija sanāk nevis šmulēties bet vnk pārstāt lietot bezjēgā ierīces  ::

----------


## Texx

Tos brīnumus kādam vajag uzņemties uztaisīt un reizi par visām noskaidrot darbojas vai nē. Cik sapratu visi šie principi idejiski darbojas ne jau, lai pārkāptu enerģijas nezūdamības likumu, bet gan izmantojot skaitītāju vājās vietas. Neesmu tik kompetents pateikt, bet iespējams uz kādiem veciem mehāniskajiem skaitītājiem šis joks iet cauri. Man kā patērētājam principā mazsvarīgi, slēdzu pie tīkla, ko gribu. Un pat, ja ir kādi noteikumi, ka pie tīkla jāslēdz 230V 50 Hz patērētāji, pierādīt ka tiek slēgts kas cits ir diezgan sarežģiti. Kā notiek tā enerģijas uzkaite, tā ir pakalpojumu sniedzēju problēma, jo skaitītājs pieder viņiem.

----------


## defs

[quote="Texx"]Tos brīnumus kādam vajag uzņemties uztaisīt un reizi par visām noskaidrot darbojas vai nē. ..

 Es jau par to pašu runāju-ir jāsalauž mīts par skaitītāju apčakarēšanu   :: 

Par datoriem runājot-esmu nopircis portatīvo,kam barosānas bloka jauda ir 65W/h. Barošanas bloks ir noslogots tad,kad lādējas baterija un paralēli ieslēgts dators.Ja baterija pilna,tad noteikti patērētā jauda ir stipri mazāka.

----------


## Delfins

Texx, vienmēr varēs patiekt - "a man tas ir stabilizators, jo jūsu tīkls sūds. Ja brēksiet, sūdzēšos par nekvalitatīvu pakalpojumu PTAC-am"
Galu galā noteikumi paredz, ka tiek slēgtas iekārtas, lai tie darbotos droši atbilstoši tīklam, un netiktu bojāta līnija. Tas ir, ja iekārta izmanto 230/50, un iekšā pārveido impulsus nav pak. sniedzēja darīšana. Citādi jebkura iekārta ar impulsu ģenerātoru tiktu aplikta ar nodokli - visi tur WiFi un zilie zobi  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Nav gluži tā ka Latvenergo ir pofigs ko jūs slēdzat klāt. Jo piemēram uzņemumam kurā ir daudz elektromotoru ir jāmaksā papildus nauda par kosīnus fī vai arī jāliek speciāli stabilizatori.

----------


## HV freak

Istenībā jau uzņēmumā nav vienalga, jo par reaktīvo (motori) jaudu tarifs ir krietni lielaaks kaa par aktīvo (sildītāji, naktslampinas u.c)   ::

----------


## karloslv

> Es slēdzot kompi ārā pa nakti, >50kW ieekonomēju.
> 
> 
>   
> normāls kompis! Manējais pat ar visu monitoru knapi 0.3kW patērē


 Varbūt nevajag jaukt jaudu ar enerģiju. Sākās te brīnumi, 50kW dators (interesanti, viņš visu istabu aizņem, vai?), 65 W/h baroklis - kas tas tāds? Vati stundā? A to sanāk - mans automobilis iet uz 300 km/h, kā - tikai 300 km/h? man gan jau sen pāri 100000 km, u.tml.

JAUDA - W, kW
ENERĢIJA - W * h, kW * h (SI vienībās - J jeb W * s)

Mēneša beigās maksā par ENERĢIJU. Par jaudu neviens maksāt neliek (labi, noteiktās robežās). Barošanas blokiem, spuldzēm, datoriem etc. ir JAUDA, ko tie patērē, un to sareizinot ar laiku, iegūst iztērēto ENERĢIJU.

----------


## vicok22

Bet vai tad treshaja varianta pec kada laicinja nebus ta ka sprieguma spole sabojasies no lielaka sprieguma kam ta paredzeta (trisfazu variants)

----------


## vicok22

Un vai tad trisfazniekam nevar izmantot to pashu pretestibu uz nulles ka vienfazu skait.?

----------


## defs

> Un vai tad trisfazniekam nevar izmantot to pashu pretestibu uz nulles ka vienfazu skait.?


 
Laikam jau nē,jo sprieguma spoles ir zvaigznē slēgtas un tik un tā viduspunktā ir nulles potenciāls,ja visās fāzēs ir pilnīgi vienāds spriegums.Ja ieslēgtu pretestību vienā spolē,tad gan panāktu kļūdu skaitīšanā/pretestības fāzē/ ,bet tas jau saistīts ar skaitīāja plombu noraušanu-manā skatijumā tas ir garām...

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Par datoriem runājot-esmu nopircis portatīvo,kam barosānas bloka jauda ir 65W/h. Barošanas bloks ir noslogots tad,kad lādējas baterija un paralēli ieslēgts dators.Ja baterija pilna,tad noteikti patērētā jauda ir stipri mazāka.


 Droši, bet vispār mūsdienās daudz ražo hujāras ierīces kuras patērē enerģiju bezjēgā. Man piemēram ir īzī siperu tēvē dekoderis, kurš patērē 20W gan strādājot, gan "izslēgtā" režīmā. Ir vērts pamērīt.

----------


## defs

> Par datoriem runājot-esmu nopircis portatīvo,kam barosānas bloka jauda ir 65W/h. Barošanas bloks ir noslogots tad,kad lādējas baterija un paralēli ieslēgts dators.Ja baterija pilna,tad noteikti patērētā jauda ir stipri mazāka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Droši, bet vispār mūsdienās daudz ražo hujāras ierīces kuras patērē enerģiju bezjēgā. Man piemēram ir īzī siperu tēvē dekoderis, kurš patērē 20W gan strādājot, gan "izslēgtā" režīmā. Ir vērts pamērīt.


  Jā,paldies.Cik tur tā darba.Virknē jāieslēdz multimetrs,jānolasa rādijums /ampeŗos/,kas jāsareizina ar tīkla spriegumu.Būs kādi 0,3A slodzē.A tad viņš stiprāk silst.Kad aķis pilns,tad baroklis ir krietni vien vēsāks.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tomēr domāju, ka pats topika uzstādījums ir garām un vajadzētu pāriet uz diskusiju par reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju, nevis atklāti aicināt blēdīties, tad adminu varēs ietekmēt, kā vajadzēs.

----------


## vicok22

Def, 42. tak darbojas ari trisfazu sistemaa vai ne?  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Blēdīšanās rada progresu.  :: 
Šī informācija un topiks ir tikai pašizglītošanās vajadzībām.

----------


## andrievs

> ...un vajadzētu pāriet uz diskusiju par reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju....


 Un ko tad Jūs, cienītais, gribētu izdiskutēt?
Vēl padomijas laikos Rīgā bija rūpnīca "Latvenergo", vēlāk "Energoautomātika", ganību Dambī 26, kas visam PSRS-am pieražoja reaktīvas jaudas kompensatoru vadības blokus.
Šo jautājumu pasaule ir izdiskutējusi un atrisinājusi jau ilgi pirms Jūsu vectētiņš un vecmāmiņa sadomāja ieņemt Jūsu tēti.
Tagad Latvijā ir gan jezga ar veco kondensatoru, kurus šie vadības bloki slēgāja turpu-šurpu,  utilizāciju - tas gan - bet, cik man zināms,  nav neviena kaut cik nozīmīga uzņēmuma, kura nebūtu enerģētiķis, kurš ar to visu ikdienā arī nodarbojas.

----------


## vicok22

Def, pakomente 42. vai ari kads cits kam intrse!

----------


## defs

42 variants ir garām-tas ir elektriskais krēsls.Esmu dzirdējis šausmu stāstus,ka tante pieiet pie udenskrāna un "noraujas".Tādu dzirdeju,kad gāju skolā.Tad kaut kur netā lasiju,ka līdzigs gadijums bijis santehniķim,kas pagrabā labojis udensvadu.Manuprāt tas nummurs neiet cauri,var tikt cietumā... 
 Vienīgais,ko var lietot ir trafs,ja skaititajam nav stopars.Jo trafs nedos nezin kadus kilovatus atpakaļ tiklā,kas nosegs lielu patērinu.Tur bija dažas shēmas,kas izmanto sprieguma kritumu uz nulles vada-to atdod atpakaļ tīklā.Teorētiski skaitītajs līdīs kā ute atpakaļ,ja nebūs noslogots.
 Es pats nelietoju neko,vienīgā interese ir par elektroniskām ierīcem,kas varētu izmantot skaitītāju "vājās"vietas,tā samazinot kaut nedaudz maksu par štromi.

----------


## vicok22

Def, tas ir garam tikai dzivoklja varianta, jo tur tas viss savienojas ar visam kanalizacijas trubam, bet majas var ierakt ari savu zemejumu atsevishki...,ko teiksi?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...un vajadzētu pāriet uz diskusiju par reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju....
> 
> 
>  Un ko tad Jūs, cienītais, gribētu izdiskutēt?
> Vēl padomijas laikos Rīgā bija rūpnīca "Latvenergo", vēlāk "Energoautomātika", ganību Dambī 26, kas visam PSRS-am pieražoja reaktīvas jaudas kompensatoru vadības blokus.
> Šo jautājumu pasaule ir izdiskutējusi un atrisinājusi jau ilgi pirms Jūsu vectētiņš un vecmāmiņa sadomāja ieņemt Jūsu tēti.
> Tagad Latvijā ir gan jezga ar veco kondensatoru, kurus šie vadības bloki slēgāja turpu-šurpu,  utilizāciju - tas gan - bet, cik man zināms,  nav neviena kaut cik nozīmīga uzņēmuma, kura nebūtu enerģētiķis, kurš ar to visu ikdienā arī nodarbojas.


 Ja jus nebūtu ...
Nu ja. Es tomer uzskatu, ka atklāta saruna par to, kā pareizāk zagt ir nevietā.

----------


## juris90

lasiju ru forumos ka ir vel viens it ka haļavas variants, kuru vajadzetu pārbaudīt, jo pats vel neesmu to izdarijis. šaja varianta atpakaļ kruķīt nevar bet, sabremzēt par kadiem dažiem vatiem gan.protams šis variants der tikai 3fāzēm. vajag 400v kondiķi (neelektrolītu protams) ar pec iespejas vairāk faradiem( labaks efekts it kā) pievienot to pie vienas fazes un pie otras (380v) 
vot vai tas ir veselīgi elektromotoriem nezinu, bet varetu but ka ir. par šito gan varetu kads pateikt.

----------


## defs

> Def, tas ir garam tikai dzivoklja varianta, jo tur tas viss savienojas ar visam kanalizacijas trubam, bet majas var ierakt ari savu zemejumu atsevishki...,ko teiksi?


 Tur vēl īstais nulles vads jāsarauj.Kāds vīrs reiz stāstija,ka tādu variantu senak vareja lietot,ja gribēji dedzināt spuldzīti,bet priekš radio klausīšanas nedereja,jo bijuši lieli traucējumi.Ja gribēsi kādu kw uzlikt uz "zemi",tad pagaidam nestādos priekšā,cik daudz dabūsi pie šāda zemejuma pastradāt...

----------


## defs

> lasiju ru forumos ka ir vel viens it ka haļavas variants, kuru vajadzetu pārbaudīt, jo pats vel neesmu to izdarijis. šaja varianta atpakaļ kruķīt nevar bet, sabremzēt par kadiem dažiem vatiem gan.protams šis variants der tikai 3fāzēm. vajag 400v kondiķi (neelektrolītu protams) ar pec iespejas vairāk faradiem( labaks efekts it kā) pievienot to pie vienas fazes un pie otras (380v) 
> vot vai tas ir veselīgi elektromotoriem nezinu, bet varetu but ka ir. par šito gan varetu kads pateikt.


 Palasi uzmanīgi-kondiķi vajag uz 630V.Ar testeri merot Tu redzi 380V,bet skatoties oscilogrāfā redzēsi 380 x 1,4=532 V absolūtā vērtība.630V kondiķis-bija tāds standarts,tāpēc tāds minēts.Drīzāk iesaku droseli.Pats neesmu neko mēģinajis,bet mana sajūta,ka tā ir prātīgāka doma.

----------


## defs

> Raimonds 1
> 
> Ja jus nebūtu ...
> Nu ja. Es tomer uzskatu, ka atklāta saruna par to, kā pareizāk zagt ir nevietā.


 Raimond,neviens neko neliek zagt.Te runa iet par radošu pieeju.
 Un tagad tā-laikam sakarā ar krīzi pasaulē arī vejš kļuvis dārgāks.Mūsu valstī  grozas neskaitāmi vēja ģeneratori,bet mums pieliek pie cenas.Patiesība Latvenergo Padomijas gados tika uzbūvets par strādnieku nodokļiem.Tagad mūsu valstī atsevišķi cilveki iedomājas,ka tas viss pieder viņiem....
 Un vēl-Liepājas Sarkanais metalurgs ir SIA.Latvijas tautai jasamet naudiņa,maksājot par elektrību dārgāk,jo šim SIA vajadzīga rekonstrukcija.Kā patīk?Tiek izdomati visādi iemesli,lai visu sadārdzinatu   ::

----------


## defs

http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11514242 ... rator.html

Reku te būs štrome par brīvu-visiem godīgiem iedzīvotājiem,kamer par šīm "dzirnavām" vēl nav uzlikts nodoklis...vai arī n-tās uzstādišanas atļaujas visadi ierēdņi prasīs...
 Iekš elfa.lv arī ir kaut kādas "dzirnavas",bet nekas par jaudu tur nav!

Re ku te 700USD tikai! http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11228523 ... rator.html
 0,8-1,2kW jau pietiek.

----------


## vicok22

> Def, tas ir garam tikai dzivoklja varianta, jo tur tas viss savienojas ar visam kanalizacijas trubam, bet majas var ierakt ari savu zemejumu atsevishki...,ko teiksi? 
> 
> 
>  Tur vēl īstais nulles vads jāsarauj.Kāds vīrs reiz stāstija,ka tādu variantu senak vareja lietot,ja gribēji dedzināt spuldzīti,bet priekš radio klausīšanas nedereja,jo bijuši lieli traucējumi.Ja gribēsi kādu kw uzlikt uz "zemi",tad pagaidam nestādos priekšā,cik daudz dabūsi pie šāda zemejuma pastradāt...


 Def,  es domaju ka ar divam trismetrigam cinkotam terauda plaksnem, 3x35mm, pietiks droshi, piekriti!?  ::

----------


## juris90

> Def, tas ir garam tikai dzivoklja varianta, jo tur tas viss savienojas ar visam kanalizacijas trubam, bet majas var ierakt ari savu zemejumu atsevishki...,ko teiksi? 
> 
> 
>  Tur vēl īstais nulles vads jāsarauj.Kāds vīrs reiz stāstija,ka tādu variantu senak vareja lietot,ja gribēji dedzināt spuldzīti,bet priekš radio klausīšanas nedereja,jo bijuši lieli traucējumi.Ja gribēsi kādu kw uzlikt uz "zemi",tad pagaidam nestādos priekšā,cik daudz dabūsi pie šāda zemejuma pastradāt...
> 
> 
>  Def,  es domaju ka ar divam trismetrigam cinkotam terauda plaksnem, 3x35mm, pietiks droshi, piekriti!?


 šaubos vai ar to pietiks. man stāstīja viens cilvēks, ka padomju laikos bija iedzinis pie mājas piecas 3m collīgās caurules un pieslēdzot lielāku jaudu spuldzīte dega švakāk, gandrīz uz pusi.
vislābāko zemi noteikti var iegūt no dziļurbuma, tas butu agrāk veidojot dziļurbumu izmantoja metala caurules un ja ir kadi 20m tad zemei vajadzētu būt ideālai, protams, mūsdienās maz kurš veido dzīļurbumu ar dzelzs cauruli,jo tagad populāras ir plastmasas caurules. un no krāna tekošajam ūdenim arī nevajadzētu sistpa nagiem. kā jūs domājiet par šādu variantu?

----------


## ansius

da jeb ko zemēt caur ūdensvadu ir *KATEGORISKI AIZLIEGTS!*

----------


## defs

> Def, tas ir garam tikai dzivoklja varianta, jo tur tas viss savienojas ar visam kanalizacijas trubam, bet majas var ierakt ari savu zemejumu atsevishki...,ko teiksi? 
> 
> 
>  Tur vēl īstais nulles vads jāsarauj.Kāds vīrs reiz stāstija,ka tādu variantu senak vareja lietot,ja gribēji dedzināt spuldzīti,bet priekš radio klausīšanas nedereja,jo bijuši lieli traucējumi.Ja gribēsi kādu kw uzlikt uz "zemi",tad pagaidam nestādos priekšā,cik daudz dabūsi pie šāda zemejuma pastradāt...
> 
> 
>  Def,  es domaju ka ar divam trismetrigam cinkotam terauda plaksnem, 3x35mm, pietiks droshi, piekriti!?


 Man tiešam grūti spriest,iespējams,ka nepietiek.Ja gribētu zemējumu lodāmuram,tad noteikti pietiktu...
Ja uztaisisi kaut ko tādu,tad tārpi būs no zemes laukā 
 :: 
Re ku vari šo pamēģināt-atdot atpakaļ tīklā zudumus,kas krīt uz nulles vada.

----------


## defs

Es pats fantazeju par vēja ģeneratoru.Nav jau grūti uzbūvēt pašam.Auto ģenerators uz 90A ,jāpieliek spārni un jānopērk konvertors uz 1kw,kas uztaisa 230V. Tikai problēma tā,ka diez vai kāds ļaus tādu piekombinet pie mājas,kur dzīvo arī citi cilvēki  ::

----------


## vicok22

Def,  es domaju ka ar divam trismetrigam cinkotam terauda plaksnem, 3x35mm, pietiks droshi, piekriti!?  :: 
[/quote]
šaubos vai ar to pietiks. man stāstīja viens cilvēks, ka padomju laikos bija iedzinis pie mājas piecas 3m collīgās caurules un pieslēdzot lielāku jaudu spuldzīte dega švakāk, gandrīz uz pusi.
vislābāko zemi noteikti var iegūt no dziļurbuma, tas butu agrāk veidojot dziļurbumu izmantoja metala caurules un ja ir kadi 20m tad zemei vajadzētu būt ideālai, protams, mūsdienās maz kurš veido dzīļurbumu ar dzelzs cauruli,jo tagad populāras ir plastmasas caurules. un no krāna tekošajam ūdenim arī nevajadzētu sistpa nagiem. kā jūs domājiet par šādu variantu?[/quote]
Tas neko nemaina ,plastmasas trubas, jo pa nagiem var norauties tieshi caur skidrumu, mes zinam ka udens vada stravu! Dzilurbums butu ideali! Caurules navajag obligati dzit, bet var ari pievienot udens slauku un dzenot udeni var iegremdet ari 10m garu cauruli bez problemam, pats redzju ka viens vecis ta dara bez piepules!  ::

----------


## juris90

> Def,  es domaju ka ar divam trismetrigam cinkotam terauda plaksnem, 3x35mm, pietiks droshi, piekriti!?


 šaubos vai ar to pietiks. man stāstīja viens cilvēks, ka padomju laikos bija iedzinis pie mājas piecas 3m collīgās caurules un pieslēdzot lielāku jaudu spuldzīte dega švakāk, gandrīz uz pusi.
vislābāko zemi noteikti var iegūt no dziļurbuma, tas butu agrāk veidojot dziļurbumu izmantoja metala caurules un ja ir kadi 20m tad zemei vajadzētu būt ideālai, protams, mūsdienās maz kurš veido dzīļurbumu ar dzelzs cauruli,jo tagad populāras ir plastmasas caurules. un no krāna tekošajam ūdenim arī nevajadzētu sistpa nagiem. kā jūs domājiet par šādu variantu?[/quote]
Tas neko nemaina ,plastmasas trubas, jo pa nagiem var norauties tieshi caur skidrumu, mes zinam ka udens vada stravu! Dzilurbums butu ideali! Caurules navajag obligati dzit, bet var ari pievienot udens slauku un dzenot udeni var iegremdet ari 10m garu cauruli bez problemam, pats redzju ka viens vecis ta dara bez piepules!  :: [/quote]

kaut vai tā. bet ar metala cauruli būtu labāk, jo augšējajā galā var piemetināt skrūvi, kur mest klāt vadu.
nu lūk esam arī atrisinājuši zemējuma problēmu. 
tagad runājam par to kā dabūt štromi par velti.   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak beidziet ākstīties. Nulli ņemt no zemē iedzītiem laužņiem ir kategoriski aizliegts un ne jau dēļ elektrības zagšanas. Zemējumam jabūt kā aizsardzībai , lai cilveki nedabūtu elektrotraumas a jūs vel taisāties, iespēju atrauties pa nagiem, palielināt  ::  . Naivi cerēt, ka kāds "profesionalis" kurš zina "kā tās lietas jādara" te foruma ies visu stastīt  ::  . Es ieteiktu ar tādām muļķībān nenodarboties. Nu vismaz es komentāros neredzu nevienu prātīgu ideju, kuru Latvenergo elektriķis neatrastu pāris minūšu laikā, a sods par elektrības zagšnu ir riktīgi liels. Labāk štukojiet, kā elektroenerģiju taupīt un ekonomēt.

----------


## juris90

> Tak beidziet ākstīties. Nulli ņemt no zemē iedzītiem laužņiem ir kategoriski aizliegts un ne jau dēļ elektrības zagšanas. Zemējumam jabūt kā aizsardzībai , lai cilveki nedabūtu elektrotraumas a jūs vel taisāties, iespēju atrauties pa nagiem, palielināt  . Naivi cerēt, ka kāds "profesionalis" kurš zina "kā tās lietas jādara" te foruma ies visu stastīt  . Es ieteiktu ar tādām muļķībān nenodarboties. Nu vismaz es komentāros neredzu nevienu prātīgu ideju, kuru Latvenergo elektriķis neatrastu pāris minūšu laikā, a sods par elektrības zagšnu ir riktīgi liels. Labāk štukojiet, kā elektroenerģiju taupīt un ekonomēt.


 sodu aprēķina pec tava majā esošo elektroierīču daudzuma un videja to darbibas laika un atrekina tavu samaksato un atlikums ari ir tavs sods.
zinu vienu piemeru no dzīves večuks dzīvoja kada lauku maja un patvaļīgi pieslēdzās līnijai elektriķi reiz brauca skatīt līniju un ieraudzika ka kaut kas nav pec plāniem un atklaja. večukam paveicas vinja maja bija tikai virtuve 20w spuldze un rasioaparats un sareizinaja kadus 10 gadus. un beigu beigās sods sanaca kadi 120ls

----------


## vicok22

Zinu vienu cilveku,chominsh noperk maju un logiski parforme skaititaju uz sevi,pec gada atbrauc elektriki un konstate ka ir chakaretas plombes, shim uzlika sodu 2300Ls un vel jaliek skait par saviem lidzekliem aras kaste(ta saucama LU sadale), bet prikols ka nopirka maju jau ar chakaretam plombem neko nenojaushot(tas tik maksa godigi)!!! Isteniba vareja iesudzet tiesa latvenergo,jo kad tiek mainiti maksataji tad elektrikiem japarbauda skait., bet varbut bija atbraukusi lohi kas neiveroja viltojumu un pec tam atbrauc pratigaki darbinieki,she tev..  ::

----------


## Girts

Par to elektribu un skaitītājiem ir  tāpat kā ar tām autortiesībām  kamer dzīvoju Latvijā krasi nosodīju jebkādas krāpšanas jo tās sumas bija samaksajamas un aptveramas.Kad aizbraucu uz UK un ie pazinos ar tajā  valsti esošjiem enerģijas tirzniecibas principiem tad varu pateikt tikai vienu vajag tik zakt un kas vairāk nozadzis tas malacis.Dzivoklī ko abi ar kundzi īrējam bija nezinamas kompānijas kartinu priekšapmaksas tipa skaitītājs uz magnetiskajam kartiņām  ar soli 10-15 santīmi (pensi )par KWh un Elektribas apkure ar lieliem 3KW silditājiem  pus alga pa elektribu nedēla tad kad uzmetu aci plombu nav  nu ko tad 4mm2 šuntu un lieta darīta

----------


## defs

> Par to elektribu un skaitītājiem ir  tāpat kā ar tām autortiesībām  kamer dzīvoju Latvijā krasi nosodīju jebkādas krāpšanas jo tās sumas bija samaksajamas un aptveramas.Kad aizbraucu uz UK un ie pazinos ar tajā  valsti esošjiem enerģijas tirzniecibas principiem tad varu pateikt tikai vienu vajag tik zakt un kas vairāk nozadzis tas malacis.Dzivoklī ko abi ar kundzi īrējam bija nezinamas kompānijas kartinu priekšapmaksas tipa skaitītājs uz magnetiskajam kartiņām  ar soli 10-15 santīmi (pensi )par KWh un Elektribas apkure ar lieliem 3KW silditājiem  pus alga pa elektribu nedēla tad kad uzmetu aci plombu nav  nu ko tad 4mm2 šuntu un lieta darīta


  Paldies,Ģirt,būs jabrauc uz UK par energokontrolieri strādāt un šīs lietas jāsakarto  ::

----------


## Girts

> Par to elektribu un skaitītājiem ir  tāpat kā ar tām autortiesībām  kamer dzīvoju Latvijā krasi nosodīju jebkādas krāpšanas jo tās sumas bija samaksajamas un aptveramas.Kad aizbraucu uz UK un ie pazinos ar tajā  valsti esošjiem enerģijas tirzniecibas principiem tad varu pateikt tikai vienu vajag tik zakt un kas vairāk nozadzis tas malacis.Dzivoklī ko abi ar kundzi īrējam bija nezinamas kompānijas kartinu priekšapmaksas tipa skaitītājs uz magnetiskajam kartiņām  ar soli 10-15 santīmi (pensi )par KWh un Elektribas apkure ar lieliem 3KW silditājiem  pus alga pa elektribu nedēla tad kad uzmetu aci plombu nav  nu ko tad 4mm2 šuntu un lieta darīta
> 
> 
>   Paldies,Ģirt,būs jabrauc uz UK par energokontrolieri strādāt un šīs lietas jāsakarto


 Aha  tu esi tas kas viņiem trūkst, varetu padomāt  ka Britiem trukst kvalificētu elektriķu ,nē energo kompanijā izdomā  cik vina velas iekasēt no ta TR punkta un tik ari iekasē izdala uz purniem kas no tā fidera barojas un izsūta billus  kuri tiek pa tiešo no tava bankas konta novilkts jeb direct debit  un tu vari savu elektroenerģijas  vispar izmest misenē  vari shuntēt tit uz atpakaļu pohuj noadu no tevis vini noplēsis jebkura gadījumā un tik cik viniem vajag nevis tik cik tu esi patērējis.Energo kontrolieri viniem ir lohi kas pat plombes nebauda
tikai plaukstdatorā ieklabina adresi un skaititāja stavokli.

----------


## defs

Njā,tad tur bardaks,nav pat svarīgi,cik maksā 1kW...
 Mums apmēram tā pārdod siltumu no katlmājas,vienkārsi pasaka,ka turpmak būs dārgāk.Un tas,ka virs trases ziemā mūžīgā vasara,zāle aug,tas nevienu siltumpiegādātāju neuztrauc...

----------


## Jon

> sodu aprēķina pec tava majā esošo elektroierīču daudzuma un videja to darbibas laika un atrekina tavu samaksato un atlikums ari ir tavs sods.


 Pasaki, *kurš ir tiesīgs* bradāt pa tavu māju un uzskaitīt tajā esošās elektroierīces? To nedrīkst neviens milicis, ja vien tu pats viņu nebūsi īpaši uzaicinājis.

----------


## Didzis

Jon, sāksim ar to, ka Latvenergo, pēc zadzības konstatēšanas,Tev atrubīs štromu un Tu varēsi "sūkāt ledu". Vari jau neļaut skaitīt, cik Tev čaiņiku, bet tad elektrības nebūs, Bez tās mūsdienās nu dikti grūti  :: (kompītis nedarbosies un foruma nevarēsi pažēloties par grūto dzīvi). Visdrīzāk pats piedāvāsies samaksāt to sodu, lai atjauno elektropadevi un vēl pacienāsi "miličus" lai tik ātrāk saskaita Tavus patēretājus un pieslēdz elektrību  ::

----------


## Jon

Nez kurā forumā būtu par grūto dzīvi žēlojies? Par "atrubīšanu" nestrīdos - tas ir pirmais, kas Latvenergo vīriem šādos gadījumos jādara. Bet citādi visiem iesaku turēties pie principa "mans nams - mana pils"; jums pašiem jānosaka, kurš kāps pār jūsu slieksni, kurš ne.

----------


## defs

Nezinu,vai Latvenergo bradā vai nebrada,skaita  vai neskaita.Bet gadijuma,ja skaita tos čaiņikus,tad diez vai iespējams būtu izrēķināt,cik krūzītes esi dzēris kafiju vai tēju dienā.Vienīgi aprēkinams ir ledusskapja vidējais patēriņš un apgaismojums.
 Tēma jau arī nav par rupju zagšanu,ka būtu jāmaksa sods....
Interesanti,ja gadijumā apakšstacijā ir uz līnijas kontroles skaitītājs,no kura štromi saņem zināmas majas un šo māju kopējais patēriņš nesaskan ar kontroles skaitītāju...tad gan laikam kads darbinieks izstaigā visas uzskaites,pārbauda plombas utt.Un tad,ja atrod vainīgo,tad tas samaksa par pilnu katušku!

----------


## Jon

Visvienkāršāk būtu tāpat kā ar ūdeni - pēc maksimālās caurplūdes. Tātad max. strāvas blīvums attiecīgā kabeļa tipam A/sq.mm reiz dzīvokļa ievada šķērsgriezums sq.mm. Un tas viss - x 24 x 365 x n, kur n - veiksmīgas zagšanas gadu skaits...

----------


## defs

Reku te baigo aprakstu atradu,tikai man tas ir jaunums,ka akumulators ar kondiķi un pretestību uztaisa maiņspriegumu.Vai kāds stādas priekšā ka izskatās tāda shēma?Es domāju,ka džigits,kas to raksta,ir gudrāks  :: ,bet raksta ne jau tādus brīnumus vien 

  Берем (желательно у соседа и полностью заряженный) автомобильный аккумулятор. Подаем с него постоянное напряжение на вход диодного моста (выводы "+" и "-"), на выходы которого (соответственно) подключаем RC-цепочку с постоянной времени t, равной 1/F, где F – требуемая частота переменного синусоидального напряжения на выходе диодного моста (в Гц). Ориентировочные номиналы RC-цепочки можно рассчитать по формуле t = 3RC (R – в Ом, С – Ф). Полученное после "изгибания" таким образом переменное напряжение подаем на повышающий трансформатор с коэффициентом трансформации К равным примерно 20. Выводы вторичной обмотки трансформатора подключаем параллельно клеммам розетки в своей квартире. Теперь подбирая величину резистора R, добиваемся совпадения частот в осветительной сети в квартире и СМОТЧИКА, а варьируя величину емкости С добиваемся совпадения фазы колебаний. Т.к. УСТРОЙСТВО подключено параллельно, то при совпадении частоты и фазы мы будем наблюдать ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНЫЙ РЕЗОНАНС НАПРЯЖЕНИЙ, при котором мощность, отбираемая из розетки, будет стремиться к бесконечности, а показания счетчика при этом к НУЛЮ, т.е. увеличением мощности подключенной нагрузки по-максимуму мы сводим на нет учет электроэнергии ВАШИМ счетчиком!!!

 Mana skatijuma tur sanak parasts akumulatoru lādētājs  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Берем (желательно у соседа и полностью заряженный) автомобильный аккумулятор. Подаем с него постоянное напряжение на вход диодного моста (выводы "+" и "-"), на выходы которого (соответственно) подключаем RC-цепочку с постоянной времени t, равной 1/F, где F – требуемая частота переменного синусоидального напряжения на выходе диодного моста (в Гц). Ориентировочные номиналы RC-цепочки можно рассчитать по формуле t = 3RC (R – в Ом, С – Ф). Полученное после "изгибания" таким образом переменное напряжение подаем на повышающий трансформатор с коэффициентом трансформации К равным примерно 20. Выводы вторичной обмотки трансформатора подключаем параллельно клеммам розетки в своей квартире. Теперь подбирая величину резистора R, добиваемся совпадения частот в осветительной сети в квартире и СМОТЧИКА, а варьируя величину емкости С добиваемся совпадения фазы колебаний. Т.к. УСТРОЙСТВО подключено параллельно, то при совпадении частоты и фазы мы будем наблюдать ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНЫЙ РЕЗОНАНС НАПРЯЖЕНИЙ, при котором мощность, отбираемая из розетки, будет стремиться к бесконечности, а показания счетчика при этом к НУЛЮ, т.е. увеличением мощности подключенной нагрузки по-максимуму мы сводим на нет учет электроэнергии ВАШИМ счетчиком!!!


 Āhahahahā, laba anekdote svētdienas vakaram. Piemeklēt rezistoru lai sakrīt frekvence un kondensatoru lasi sakrīt fāze. Āāāāāāāāā, es totāli gar zemi.  ::   ::  Un tas, ka diožu tilts pārveido līdzstrāvu maiņstrāvā vispār ir nonsenss.  ::

----------


## ezis666

> Pasaki, *kurš ir tiesīgs* bradāt pa tavu māju un uzskaitīt tajā esošās elektroierīces? To nedrīkst neviens milicis, ja vien tu pats viņu nebūsi īpaši uzaicinājis.


 Neviens pa tavu māju nebradās, Latvenergo pret šādiem gadījumiem salicis jau ir uz ielas skaitītājus, mājās varbūt vēl tikai laukos stāv laikam.Tā ka viņi var pieet un paskatīt tavas plombas kad vien grib, Tev nemaz nezinot

----------


## defs

Ezis-Neviens pa tavu māju nebradās, Latvenergo pret šādiem gadījumiem salicis jau ir uz ielas skaitītājus, mājās varbūt vēl tikai laukos stāv laikam.Tā ka viņi var pieet un paskatīt tavas plombas kad vien grib, Tev nemaz nezinot[/quote]

 Trakākais ir tas,ka kads plombas aiz neko darīt var noplēst un Tev sataisīt nepatikšanas.Kā Tu vari atbildēt par to,kas nav Tavā dzīvokli vai mājā iekšā? No tā,ka viss laukā atrodas labums ir tikai Latvenergo,jo viņi tiešām tiek klāt neatkarīgi no tā vai ir kāds mājās,vai nav.

----------


## juris90

> Ezis-Neviens pa tavu māju nebradās, Latvenergo pret šādiem gadījumiem salicis jau ir uz ielas skaitītājus, mājās varbūt vēl tikai laukos stāv laikam.Tā ka viņi var pieet un paskatīt tavas plombas kad vien grib, Tev nemaz nezinot


  Trakākais ir tas,ka kads plombas aiz neko darīt var noplēst un Tev sataisīt nepatikšanas.Kā Tu vari atbildēt par to,kas nav Tavā dzīvokli vai mājā iekšā? No tā,ka viss laukā atrodas labums ir tikai Latvenergo,jo viņi tiešām tiek klāt neatkarīgi no tā vai ir kāds mājās,vai nav.[/quote]

tas tiesa par tām plombām.piemēram, lai ieriebtu kādam, aizeju norauju plombas un pazinjoju latvbenergo, ka tas kuram norāvu plombas zog elektrību. ierodas darbiniecinji veikt pārbaudi skatās plombas norautas un uzliek sodinju. uz skaitītāja laikam ari ir rakstits ka par skaititaju un plombām atbild tā īpašnieks. te sanak interesanti a kurš ir tas saimnieks? majas īpašnieks kuram tiek pievadita elektrība caur šo skaitītāju vai tomēr latvenergo kas vinju uzstādija? un gadijuma uz skaititaja nav rakstīts ka tas ir latvenergo īpašums, esmu kaut kur to redzejis.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu, man gan liekas, ka lielaki skaitītaju skapju ienaidnieki ir grafiti pseidomākslinieki, kuri nodir** jebkuru būdu ar saviem stulbajiem uzrakstiem. Ja noķertu, tad aiz pautiem pakārtu. To skapi jau tik vienkarši neatvērsi, vajag speciālu atslēgu.

----------


## juris90

> Nu nezinu, man gan liekas, ka lielaki skaitītaju skapju ienaidnieki ir grafiti pseidomākslinieki, kuri nodir** jebkuru būdu ar saviem stulbajiem uzrakstiem. Ja noķertu, tad aiz pautiem pakārtu. To skapi jau tik vienkarši neatvērsi, vajag speciālu atslēgu.


 nu tak jau visiem gandriz skapis ir ārā man ari un atslēgas ir gandrīz visiem taka ta nav problēma, bet tas ka tie tiek apķēpāti, takj tas ir labi biezāka krāsas kārta tos ilgāk aizsargās no rūsas un nav tik vienveidīgi katram skapim savs stils.   ::

----------


## Didzis

Man laikam cita gaume, ja noķertu tādu māleri, tad točna bezzobiem palaistu un "krāniņu" viņam nokrāsotu ar paša krāsam lai čurajot redz "manu grafiti :: . Tā skapja atslēga jau katram tīnim kabatā nemētajās, tā kā nav dzirdets par ļaunprātīgu plombju raušanu.  Nav jau tik traki ar tām plombēm. Kad noņem skaitītāja rādijumu, vajag tik aci uzmest. Ja kas nav kārtībā, tad zvani Latvenergo. Viņi atbrauc un uzliek jaunas plombas.  Ja esi pieteicis bojājumu, tad tā vairāk nav tava problēma. Ar to Latvenergo vispar ir interesanti. Man kādreiz lauku majā skaitītajs bija beniņos un virs skaitītaja ienākšsais drošinatājs. Tad nu tas vaciņš virs drošinātāja bija kautkad kolhozu laikos nozaudēts. Atnāca Latvenergo inspektors un sastādija aktu, ka vajag sakārtot drošinātāju. Tad nu es nopirku jaunu drošinatāja pamatu ar visu vāku un noliku pie skaitītāja. Atnak pārbaudītājs un atkal saka par vāku, bet muterīte dod jauno drošinataju un saka, ka lai šis uzliekot, jo ko viņa veca pensionāre sajēdzot. Dēls no Rīgas atveda, bet nevar jau zem sprieguma nomainīt. To drošinātāju jau nevar nomainīt bez sprieguma atslēgšanas visā līnijā, bet  līdz transformatoram jabrauc ar līkumu kādus sešus kilometrus. Nevienam jau negribas čakarēties un tā ta situācija atkārtojās kādus piecpadsmit gadus  ::

----------


## juris90

::   tā vispār varētu būt, jo neviens jau tapat taisit par neko neko negrib. tas vāciņš droši vien pazuda, jo kads štromi pa velti izmantoja.

----------


## Didzis

Elektrību jau mājā ievilka vācu laikā 1943 gadā, jo vaciešiem nebija petrolejas, ko pārdot latviešu zemniekiem, bet saimniekot vajadzēja. Vāciņš bija nozaudets kautkad pēc kara, pirmajos kolhozu laikos. Problema jau ar tiem pikolo drošinātajiem bija tāda, ka ja to izsita, tad nevareja to "salāpīt" nenoraujot plombas. Ko tur dižu nospersi lauku mājā ar dažām spuldzītēm  ::  . Toreiz tak elektriskais gludeklis bija vienīga elektroniska iekārta.

----------


## abergs

> a kurš ir tas saimnieks? majas īpašnieks kuram tiek pievadita elektrība caur šo skaitītāju vai tomēr latvenergo kas vinju uzstādija? un gadijuma uz skaititaja nav rakstīts ka tas ir latvenergo īpašums, esmu kaut kur to redzejis.


 No pagājušogad noformēta pieslēguma:

----------


## GTC

> Tak beidziet ākstīties. Nulli ņemt no zemē iedzītiem laužņiem ir kategoriski aizliegts un ne jau dēļ elektrības zagšanas. Zemējumam jabūt kā aizsardzībai , lai cilveki nedabūtu elektrotraumas a jūs vel taisāties, iespēju atrauties pa nagiem, palielināt  . Naivi cerēt, ka kāds "profesionalis" kurš zina "kā tās lietas jādara" te foruma ies visu stastīt  . Es ieteiktu ar tādām muļķībān nenodarboties. Nu vismaz es komentāros neredzu nevienu prātīgu ideju, kuru Latvenergo elektriķis neatrastu pāris minūšu laikā, a sods par elektrības zagšnu ir riktīgi liels. Labāk štukojiet, kā elektroenerģiju taupīt un ekonomēt.


 Pilnīgi piekrītu!
Sorry, bet neko lietderīgu manā uztverē no šī topa nevar iegūt, tik teorētiskas lietas, ko pielietot būtu nesaprātīgi.
Tad jau tiešām, labāk padiskutēt par alternatīvām, bet likumīgām el. enerģijas iegūšanas metodēm, piem. - DIY vēja ģeneratoriem, ūdens dzirnavām, saules bateriju elementiem, utt., kamēr LV nav likumu un normatīvu, kas to ierobežo (?).

G.

----------


## defs

Tieši tā! Saules baterijas ir pasakaini dārgas,ņemot vērā to nelielo jaudu,ko tās saražo.Ūdens dzirnavas derēs tiem,kas dzīvo tekoša ūdens tuvumā.Pārējiem,ja vien iespejams,atliek vēja enerģija.Ka jau ieprieks mineju,daudzdzīvokļu namos diez vai kads atļautu vēja ģeneratoru uzstādīt.

----------


## Delfins

> daudzdzīvokļu namos diez vai kads atļautu vēja ģeneratoru uzstādīt.


 kāpēc nē? pieļauju, ka uz kaut kāda torņa (Saules akmeņa) būs pietiekami labs vējiņš un labi nostiprinot pa priekšu tam projektā paredzētājā vietā - sanāktu forši  ::

----------


## protu

> Tieši tā! Saules baterijas ir pasakaini dārgas,ņemot vērā to nelielo jaudu,ko tās saražo.


 Kā jums skaitlis 40? (Tas, protams, nav jauda/laukums pieaugums, bet viņu sasniegtais jauda/baterija pieaugums, ja gaismu sakoncentrē no lielāka laukuma ar to plastmasiņu. Praktiski sanākšot ~divkāršs jauda/laukums pieaugums vienlaikus ar vairākkārtīgu dārdzības samazinājumu... Un skaisti izskatās.)

----------


## Didzis

Kādas tur vēl saules baterejas! Tak izbāžiet galvu āra un apskatietie, cik stundas pie mums Latvijā tagad saule spīd. Ir pilnīgi garam terēt tadu naudu, ja ziemā, kad visvairāk piemums vajag elektroenerģiju, no saules baterejām nav pilnīgi nekadas jēgas. Savukārt uz Jaņiem jau tapat gaišs  :: 
Ja runa iet par vēja iekārtām uz dzīvojamām majām, tad aizmirstiet. No tā proellera nāk tāda infraskaņa un vibrācija, ka neviena dzīva būtne ilgi zem vēja ģenerātora neizdzīvos. Pats biju Holandē un fermeris stāstija, ka govis nelabprat ēd zali zem darbojoša vēja ģenerātora. Tepat Latvijā daudzi ar vejdzirnaviņām kurmjus atbaida dārzos. Nu nepatīk dzīvai radībai tas troksnis. Domā cilvēks nav dzīva radība un pieradīs pie vibracijas un trokšņa.

----------


## protu

> Kādas tur vēl saules baterejas! Tak izbāžiet galvu āra un apskatietie, cik stundas pie mums Latvijā tagad saule spīd. Ir pilnīgi garam terēt tadu naudu, ja ziemā, kad visvairāk piemums vajag elektroenerģiju, no saules baterejām nav pilnīgi nekadas jēgas. Savukārt uz Jaņiem jau tapat gaišs


 Vispirms iemācies rakstīt - baterijas. Un pēc tam apēd savus vārdus. Lieliski kategorizēji! Tad jau vispār nekādu alternatīvo enerģiju nav "pilnīgi nekādas jēgas" skatīt - dedzinām visu, kas sadedzināms, būs vislētāk.

----------


## mpc

Grozies kā gribi - tagad ir 21. gadsimts, bet malkas apkure tāpat nekur nav pazudusi (ieskaitot augsti attīstītas valstis). Malka/kurināmais - tas ir vienkārši un droši - sadedzināt var dajebko. 
Saules paneļi arī ziemā ir jākopj - tie apsnieg/apledo - tobiš jātīra. Latvijai saules paneļi nav optimāls risinājums (nelabvēlīgi laikapstākļi sarežģī to lietošanas ērtumu, pazemina efektivitāti, samazina to mūža ilgumu - tīri mehāniskā ziņā - tātad iegūstam samazinātu atdevi par ieguldīto summu, protams arī enerģijas uzglabāšana ir būtiska problēma - ko darīt naktī?!). Saules paneļi nav glābiņš šeit. Malciņa bija un būs labs autjaunojamais kurināmais. "Alternatīvās" enerģijas avoti tiek apspriesti Beztēmas sadaļā   ::   .

Nez, laikam pa TV redzēju, kur pašmāju darbonis, kas dzīvoja pie strautiņa, bija izracis kanālu (apvadu), uz kura uzstādija mini hidroturbīnu (paštaisītu) - teica, ka teļļukam un ledusskapim pietiekot...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Solija, ka sogad razosot saules baterijas par 1$/W, bet ta ari nekur tadas nevaru atrast. Letakas 3$/W. eBay var nopirkt saules baterijas ar 17% efektivitati, bet maksa 1000$ 150W panelis. Domaju, ka Latvija saules baterijas butu jaizmanto apvienojuma ar spoguliem vai lecam, kas koncentre gaismu (piemeram fresnela leca).

Kas attiecas uz skaititaja apsmauksanu, tad to noteikti var izdarit. Tur ir tads liels ripulis, kurs griezas. Ja taisa isus un asus impulsus, tad inerces del tas ripulis nevares sakt griezties. Jo ipasi, ja sas staves uz vietas pilniba (tad vel bus palielinata berze). Tad varetu ar isu impulsu panemt lielus amperus un tad laut ripulim "nomierinaties". Protams jatest, cik reali sanak ieekonomet.

Lasiju, ka tajos aparatos ir divas spoles. Viena uz Spriegumu un otra uz Stravu un kopa tas griez to ripuli, piedevam viena spole laikam ir ar 90 gradu nobidi. Varbut izmantojot so var ciept to elektribu, nemot nost jaudu tikai viena gabala un varbut pat atsitot uz 0 lielu spriegumu atpakal vai ka tamlidzigi, bet tad jaeksperimente.

Eksperiments jau nebutu nemaz tik sarezgits... Varetu uztaisit datorkontroletu un eksperimentet uz nebedu. Ar solid state releju datorvaditi pieslegt/atslegt taisngriezi, kur lade +/- kondensatorus. Tapatas ar datoru spet slegt klat tos kondensatorus, lai atdotu atpakal tikla spriegumu. Un vel ar analogo nemt singalu no tikla, lai varetu izdomat, kura momenta faze to triku darit. Tad varetu eksperimentet...  :: 

Beefs

----------


## Delfins

> Domaju, ka Latvija saules baterijas butu jaizmanto apvienojuma ar spoguliem vai lecam
> Beefs


 Skaties tikai lai tas paneļis neuzcepās, jo "siltums" tur naks pamatīgs. Man pat liekas, ka ar sauli efektīgāk tikai ūdeni sildīt (kā to dara Ēģipte piemēram - uz katras mājas stāv tilpne un nav jāpatērē enerģija). Saules batarejas vispar ir tāds neefektīgs murgojums, der tikai kosmosam principa pēc - ir visulaiku saule, maz patērē.

Nu labi - kalkulatoram arī der, jo nevajag ķīmskās bačas  ::

----------


## defs

Pa TV skatijos,ka japāni pat auto taisa uz saules baterijām.un cik ta tur tas laukums?,bet ātrums sanak uz 100km/h.Tas nozīmē,ka ne jau vienu vien kilovatu tas saules baterijas saražo.A pie mums te var nopirkt labi,ja dazi simti vatu kvadrātmetrā,tas nozīme,ka mopēdu pat nepavilks!

----------


## protu

> Saules paneļi nav glābiņš šeit.


 Tāds "ar pieri sienā" piegājiens. Saules paneļi ir daļa no glābiņa! Ja esi kādreiz kaut ko nopietnu strādājis, tad zini, ka kompleksu problēmu risina pa gabaliņam! Protams, ka jāattīsta arī akumulatoru tehnoloģija, lai tas kopā būtu izdevīgs risinājums.

Tauta, kas ar jums notiek, jūs neizlasījāt manu linciņu par pavērsienu saules izmaksu samazināšanā ar koncentrēšanu?  ::  Esmu pārsvarā ļoti pieklājīgs un likumpaklausīgs pilsonis, un sabiedrībai naidīgo tēmu ("štrome par brīvu") labprāt novestu.

Es domāju, manai mājai tā būs. Paneļi jātaisa pašattīroši, ne jau sniegs ar šķipeli jāšķūrē.

----------


## defs

Lai Tev ,Protu,izdodas! Manā skatijumā saules baterijas neatpērkas.
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saules_baterija  -te rakstīts,ka Saules baterijas der vismaz kalukulatoriem  ::

----------


## guguce

Bet ietves, kas ražo elektrību?

----------


## Raimonds1

NatGeo bija par Saules iekārtu, kas ar liektu plāksni koncentrē enerģiju uz cauruli, kurā plūst speciāla eļla, kas uzkarst līdz 350 C.  Tālāk tvaika turbīna.

----------


## Didzis

Tak pa logu ārā arī kādreiz paskatieties, ne tik vien datora monitoros  ::  . Kāda Saule, kur tad viņa ir? Nu labi, šodien bišķi uzspīdēja, bet pie paša horizonta un jēgas nekādas, bet visu laiku tak apmacies tā, ka visu dienu lampas jātur ieslēgtas. Nu nav, Latvijas ģeografiskajos platuma grādos, ekonomiski izdevīgi pielietot Saules baterijas. Uz Jāņiem jā, bet tad jau i silts i gaišs  ::  . Saules baterijas būtu izdevīgi novietot kautkur tuksnesī, kur visu laiku saule spīd, bet nēģeriem tapat labi un šie i netaisās ko tādu būvēt

----------


## Raimonds1

Paga paga, bet tas pusgads no oktobra līdz aprīlim neskaitās?

----------


## Didzis

Izņem no tā otra pusgada lietainās dienas un apreķini laiku kurā tās saules baterijas atmaksasies. Es memaz nerunaju par to, ka mūsdienu tehnika viss ļoti strauji mainās un, tagad uzliktie saules elementi, pēc gadiem pieciem būs vienkarši morāli novecojuši. Vecos elementus kādreiz vajadzēs utilizēt, bet elementi satur dabai kaiiīgas vielas. Akumalatori tak arī vajadzīgi un tur arī visadi dranķi iekša, kāda tur ekoloģija?

----------


## sharps

Saules panelji ir tikai dalja no risinaajuma. Var un vajag vadities peec principa "energjijas avotu dazhaadoshana". Privaataa maajaa saules panelji var nodroshinaat apgaismi (veelams uz LED) un varbuut veel kaadu ne paaraak jaudiigu pateereetaaju. Savaa laikaa publiceejos par saules energjiju latvijaa. Izsecinaaju ka efektivitaate nav diezko augsta. Panelis ar lietderiibu ap 17% ar cenu 3EUR/W atmaksaatos kaados 15gados. Taa kaa elektriibas cena aug, tad tas "pay-back time" samazinaas. Jaanjem veeraa arii ka tas klimats pie ir stipri mainiigs.
Var jau shtukot par visaadiem saules staru koncentratoriem, bet pamata virsmas laukums no taa nemainaas. Samazinaas tikai aktiivaas virsmas laukums. Saules paneljiem ir stipri ierobezhota max kritoshaas gaismas energjija. Palaizhot uz aktiivo virsmu vairaak saules gaismas un gjenereejot vairaak energjiju no taa panelja, tad jaareekjinaas ar taa panelja dziives laika samazinaajumu. Nemaz nerunaajot par lietderiibas koeficienta kritumu.

----------


## Didzis

Nu beidzot kāds prātīgs vārds. Vēl papildinot, saules bateriju cena jau arī ceļās proporcionāli elektroenerģijas cenām, tā kā atmaksāšanās laiks būtiski nemainās. Beigās tak vajag arī gūt kādu peļņu. Es gan apšaubu, ka, mūsu klimatā, saules baterijas kalpošanas laiks izvilks tos pašus 15 gadus.  Salīdzinājumā ar mobilā telefona kalpošanas laiku, piecpadsmit gadi ir vesala mūžība  ::  .

----------


## M_J

Runājot par saules un vēja enerģiju man kā motivācija atmaksāšanās nebūt nav pirmajā vietā. Drīzāk tas banālais fakts, ka Latvenergo nu nekādi nav spējīgs nodrošināt nepārtrauktu elektrības piegādi kaut cik pārskatāmā laika posmā, vai vismaz pabrīdināt par pārtraukumiem. Tas ka vējainā laikā elektības nebūs ir aksioma. Bet nupat atkal 2 stundas biju bez elektrības - bez dabas stihijas un, protams, bez jebkāda brīdinājuma. Apriebies visus darbus pakārtot viņu nevarēšanai.

----------


## Texx

Šinī gadījumā problēmu reālāk būtu risināt ar dīzeļģeneratora vai akumulatoru un jaudīgu invertoru palīdzību. Alternatīvā enerģija ir no citas tēmas.

----------


## Delfins

> Privaataa maajaa saules panelji var nodroshinaat apgaismi (veelams uz LED) un varbuut veel kaadu ne paaraak jaudiigu pateereetaaju


 tieši šeit ir problēma.. pašā saknē - tiek patērēts tas, kas būtība nav jāpatērē... ebay var dabūt 3W LED spuldzes (30W analogi).. nu tad ko - ~3 spuldzes dos ~100W kvēlspuldzes jaudu ar 9W patēriņu.

Pieļauju, ka jebkurš panelis, pa dienu (kad strādā) var sakrāt tik daudz enerģijas, lai tā lampiņa degtu visu nakti.

Vēl kas, mani incē, cik piem. Rīga maksā par ielu apgaismojumu? Resp. visur ir saskrūvētas 400W MH lampas (~19 kilo-Lm). ja mums ir 10k lampas, tad tās patērē 4 MW ? (400W * 10000 = 4MW/h) - 4MW !!! kad 90% tautas guļ!! .. a kas notiek lielajās pilsētās?

Ir jau LED-i, kas ražo 900Lm uz gabalu.. 7W P7 LED-i .. 19kLm spēj saražot 10 tādi ledi.. tātad, 70W, un maksā tāds ~200$ (10x20$) pēc mazumtirdzniecības cenas. kalpo 50kh. Praktiski ieguvums 6 reizes mazāki izdevumi tikai apgaismojumam. kalpošanas laiks 3x lielāks

----------


## sharps

> Nu beidzot kāds prātīgs vārds. Vēl papildinot, saules bateriju cena jau arī ceļās proporcionāli elektroenerģijas cenām, tā kā atmaksāšanās laiks būtiski nemainās. Beigās tak vajag arī gūt kādu peļņu. Es gan apšaubu, ka, mūsu klimatā, saules baterijas kalpošanas laiks izvilks tos pašus 15 gadus.  Salīdzinājumā ar mobilā telefona kalpošanas laiku, piecpadsmit gadi ir vesala mūžība  .


 saules panelju cenaam ir tendence tomeer kristies. protams ir zinaamas svaarstiibas, bet visumaa viena vata cenas kriit.

----------


## sharps

> Privaataa maajaa saules panelji var nodroshinaat apgaismi (veelams uz LED) un varbuut veel kaadu ne paaraak jaudiigu pateereetaaju
> 
> 
>  tieši šeit ir problēma.. pašā saknē - tiek patērēts tas, kas būtība nav jāpatērē... ebay var dabūt 3W LED spuldzes (30W analogi).. nu tad ko - ~3 spuldzes dos ~100W kvēlspuldzes jaudu ar 9W patēriņu.
> 
> Pieļauju, ka jebkurš panelis, pa dienu (kad strādā) var sakrāt tik daudz enerģijas, lai tā lampiņa degtu visu nakti.
> 
> Vēl kas, mani incē, cik piem. Rīga maksā par ielu apgaismojumu? Resp. visur ir saskrūvētas 400W MH lampas (~19 kilo-Lm). ja mums ir 10k lampas, tad tās patērē 4 MW ? (400W * 10000 = 4MW/h) - 4MW !!! kad 90% tautas guļ!! .. a kas notiek lielajās pilsētās?
> 
> Ir jau LED-i, kas ražo 900Lm uz gabalu.. 7W P7 LED-i .. 19kLm spēj saražot 10 tādi ledi.. tātad, 70W, un maksā tāds ~200$ (10x20$) pēc mazumtirdzniecības cenas. kalpo 50kh. Praktiski ieguvums 6 reizes mazāki izdevumi tikai apgaismojumam. kalpošanas laiks 3x lielāks


 http://www.sharps.lv/index.php?sadala=103 te ir viens interesants risinaajums, kuru attiistu taalaak.

----------


## Raimonds1

BT1 parunāju ar kādu hidraulikas inženieri par tēmu - ūdens hidromotori.  tad nu ir tadi, speciāla nozare, dārgi utt, bet kas jauki - tadiem enerģiju var uzkrāt ar sūkni un mucu, un to sūkni kā reiz var dabināt ar dajebko.  Visu laiku parādās kaut kādas jaunas iespējas, tas pats koncentrators ar eļlu un tvaika turbīnu, vai kas cits. Un cerēsim, ka ES neizies ar šo 
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=Barroso+energy

tāpat ka ar Lisabonas stratēģiju un Lisabonas līgumu, ka būs kaut kas ar nodokļiem un cenām.

----------


## ezis666

> Vēl kas, mani incē, cik piem. Rīga maksā par ielu apgaismojumu? Resp. visur ir saskrūvētas 400W MH lampas (~19 kilo-Lm). ja mums ir 10k lampas, tad tās patērē 4 MW ? (400W * 10000 = 4MW/h) - 4MW !!! kad 90% tautas guļ!! .. a kas notiek lielajās pilsētās?


 Nav visur MH lampas, bet gan tikai pie veikaliem, kurus veikalnieks uz sava (pircēju...) rēķina darbina.Uz ielām pārsvarā ir Na lampas. Pēc mana uzskata varētu laikā 01-04 mierīgi izslēgt lampas ārā, atstājot tikai katru 3.

High Pressure Sodium lamp ir 100lm/W ti ~40klm uz vienu lampu, nevis 19

----------


## Delfins

Nu par to 19kLm es paņēmu kā piemēru, jo man tāda bij iepirkta. Laikam mazliet samuldējos, jo tie 19kLm bija uz 250W lampu, jo Na un MH ir līdzīgas pēc efektivitātes aiz LED-iem



> About 24% of the energy used by metal halide lamps produces light (65-115 lm/W)


 Bet anyway, par to ka dedzina 01-06 bezjēgā ir fakts un tā ir katrā pilsētā, sarēķinot šo milzīgo skaitu pilsētu ar tādu patērēto enerģiju vnk mati ceļās gaisā...
Varētu jau atstāt 1/3 "dziļā naktī".

----------


## juris90

skatamies degpunktu šodien! rādīs par atklāto nelegālo pieslegumu elektrotīklam.

----------


## zicis

Degpunktā rādija, kā vienai privātenei Latvenergo 25k ls sodu uzblieza - tātad agri vai vēlu un nekas par brīvu nebūs, jo mērierīces ar šiem ir, elektriķi jau nekādi muļķi arī nav.

----------


## Delfins

Domāju gan... tas ir tāpat, ka mājās pārnāk, ieliet 50g viskija, skat. pudele tukša... kāds jau padarbojies  :: 
gan jau skaitītāji šamiem ir, vēlāk uztaisa salīdzināšanas aktu.

----------


## defs

Esmu bijis "Jauda" uzņēmuma,kur ražo apakštacijas /būdas ar trafiem iekšā/.Tur kāds inženieris stāstija,ka dažās būdas tiekot iemonteti kontroles skaititāji uz līnijas,kas iziet.Tas nozīmē,ka tam ir jasakrīt ar tiem rādijumiem,ko noziņojusi patērētāji.Ja nesakrīt,tad energokontrolieri sak savu darbu,kas kadam var beigties ar lielam nepatikšanam.

----------


## Didzis

Tak pie visiem transformātoriem stāv kopējais skaitītājs un naivi cerēt, ka izdosies nozagt daudz elektroenerģijas. Skaidrs, ja Latvenergo iztrūks dažas kilovatstundas, tad neviens nemeklēs, bet ja mēnešiem nemaksāsi par elektrību un sildīsi māju- noķers kā nemetās.

----------


## Didzis

Te pierādijums maniem vārdiem  http://www.ogrenet.lv/latvija/9585/

----------


## milzs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3YnQTg56Ps Ko varat patikt par šo?

----------


## Didzis

Tai videomateriālā jau neparāda, ka skaitītājs sāk griezties lēnāk  ::  .

----------


## Delfins

Ha hah aha hah haha ...

Šitais vēl rēcīgāk  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGylD0T- ... re=related

----------


## juris90

> Ha hah aha hah haha ...
> 
> Šitais vēl rēcīgāk 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGylD0T- ... re=related


  ::   ::  ka viņš to pagarinātāju tina vaļā likās ka pats pa muti dabus.
P.S. es tur tā ari neko neierubīju.

----------


## juris90

apskatiet šo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rA-zhTJ ... re=related 
 zinu ka nav pa temu, bet huinja riktiga. un kads tam noticeja?

----------


## Delfins

> P.S. es tur tā ari neko neierubīju.


 Nu matemātika takš... 
Rozete - 100%
Pagarinātājs - 4 ligzdas (4x25%)
Tā kā viens ir kā "standarts", tad atlikušie 3 ir 75%  ::  .... 

Tas tipa ir joks  :: 
Bet ar amerikāņiem ir tā, ka tie var arī NOTICĒT!!!  ::

----------


## juris90

> P.S. es tur tā ari neko neierubīju.
> 
> 
>  Nu matemātika takš... 
> Rozete - 100%
> Pagarinātājs - 4 ligzdas (4x25%)
> Tā kā viens ir kā "standarts", tad atlikušie 3 ir 75%  .... 
> 
> Tas tipa ir joks 
> Bet ar amerikāņiem ir tā, ka tie var arī NOTICĒT!!!


  ::   man ar angļu valodu sudigi.   ::  
neskatijies to otru??   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rA-zhTJ ... re=related

----------


## Didzis

Tas pagarinātājs ar četriem kontaktiem bija no Anglijas. Viņiem ir tik stulbi lieli stepseļi, bet pirkstiņa bateriju slēdza pie 110V paredzēta TV. Tas varetu būt pie amīšiem.
Kartējo reizi parliecinājos, ka internets ir viena liela miskaste  ::  , kur katrs idiņs var ielikt vislielakās muļķības. Nu jā, atrodas jau arī idiņi(es jau nav labāks), kuri noskatās tos stulbos video  ::  .

----------


## Girts

Stulbums ta stulbums bet anglijā ievads ir būvēts ta ka brīvi var panemt  sponi in ne gailis pakal nedzied.kurini kaut māju tikai samaksa rekinu

----------


## juris90

> Tas pagarinātājs ar četriem kontaktiem bija no Anglijas. Viņiem ir tik stulbi lieli stepseļi, bet pirkstiņa bateriju slēdza pie 110V paredzēta TV. Tas varetu būt pie amīšiem.
> Kartējo reizi parliecinājos, ka internets ir viena liela miskaste  , kur katrs idiņs var ielikt vislielakās muļķības. Nu jā, atrodas jau arī idiņi(es jau nav labāks), kuri noskatās tos stulbos video  .


 bet ta baterija taču ir par mazu lai nobarotu to tv, atkal es kaut ko neiebraucu.  ::

----------


## defs

bet ta baterija taču ir par mazu lai nobarotu to tv, atkal es kaut ko neiebraucu.  :: [/quote]

To bateriju ne pie īstā kontakata pielika.Ja viņs būtu savācis no baterijam kādu spriegumu ap 100v,tad gan būtu aizgājis.jaunajos TV Spriegums no kādiem 90-240V var būt.Var barot ar līdzspriegumu,jo tik un tā aiz slēdža un drosinatāja nākamais ir dožu tilts.Vienīgi AAA baterijas neturēs to krunku ilgi,jo var sanakt ap 500mA un vairāk.

----------


## Texx

Didzim taisnība par to interneta miskasti. Nesaprotu tos cilvēkus, kas ar nopietnu seju stāsta visādas tehniskas muļķības iekš youtube. Pieņemu, ka ir vesels bars cilvēku vecajās eiropas valstīs un USA, kas šitam pat notic. Pie mums tā situācija varbūt nav tik traka, bet tur ir dzirdēts, ka tur katram sīkumam ir savs serviss, kas bezmaz lampiņu atbrauc nomainīt tavā vietā. Un cilvēki tikmēr paliek stulbi patērētāji, kuriem var iestāstīt jebko. Kādam acīmredzot tas ir izdevīgi.

----------


## defs

http://www.boondee.net/electric-power-saver/c4-88.html

Rau,te jau piedāva gatavus reaktīvos ģeneratorus,kamer krievi piedāva pirkt tikai shēmas.Patiesībā tas saucas skaitītāja apčakarētājs,kas ar vecā tipa padomju skaitītājiem varēja iet cauri,bet ar šodienas skaitītājiem šaubos,jo jaunie ir stipri uzlaboti,lai nebūtu tiem trūkumu,kas bija vecajiem.

----------

